# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Comment crer un sous domaine ?

## shawn69

Bonjour j'utilise iis 7.0 sous server 2008 standard, je cherche le moyen de crer des sous domaines pour ma page web. Je sais que avec linux on peut le faire donc je me doute que microsoft a song  l'ide. Quelqu'un peut m'clairer et me guider ?  :;): 

merci de votre temps....

----------


## Michal

Bonjour,
Voici des lments de rponse : DNS, IIS et sous-domaines

L c'est sous windows 7 mais la dmarche est identique sous windows 2008  :;):

----------


## shawn69

j'aurais besoin d'un site ou tuto en pdf pour me montrer comment configurer car je suis novice ...

----------


## Michal

Bonjour,
J'ai indiqu la marche  suivre dans le lien prcdent


> Pour faire la config, il faut ouvrir ta console iis, ouvrir la liste des sites puis crer un site (colonne de droite : *Ajouter un site web*). Tu mets le nom du site (celui que tu verras dans l'admin iis), tu prcises le chemin o se trouve site3 et c'est l o tout se joue. Il faut slectionner le *type de liaison* du site. Par dfaut, on prendra http sur le port 80. Dans *Nom de l'hte*, il faut mettre  ce qui sera derrire http://. Dans ton cas, pour accder  http://site3, il faudra mettre site3. Et voil !
> Si tu veux modifier un site existant pour modifier la liaison, il faut faire un clic droit sur le site  modifier puis *Liaisons*. Tu slectionnes la liaison  diter (une seule est disponible normalement) puis tu cliques sur *Modifier* et l tu peux prciser le nom d'hte comme prcdemment.


S'il y a quelque chose que tu n'arrives pas  faire, pose la question  :;):

----------

